# Internet Speed in Alicante City Center Area - Please Help



## MaxTucker (Mar 1, 2012)

After a lot of research on internet speeds in the Alicante city centre I have come to some conclusions based on the Vodafone.es and Movistar.es websites.

On the sites you can type in an address to check the internet speeds available at that address. I have typed about 20 different addresses of city centre apartments I want to rent in both Alicante city and San Vicente del Raspeig. Both the Vodafone and Movistar websites say that 20mbit is available pretty much city wide.

However, as soon as you get out of the city centre to areas such as El Campello the only speeds available are 10mbit. Even the suburban area between Alicante City and San Vincente del Raspeig seem to only have access to 10mbit.

*What I need help with is confirmation that people in the city centre actually have access to 20mbit connections. I run an online business and a speedy internet connection is essential for me. 

So can anybody in the Alicante city centre confirm that they have access to a 20mbit connection?
*


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Max,
I know I don't fit your criteria (and hope that someone who does will soon answer your question), so I hope you wont mind this comment and suggestion.

All I can say is that I have never heard of an internet company who will _guarantee_ you a 20mbit or even a 10mbit speed.
They may say that you will have access to that speed, but there will usually be a clause somewhere in your contract saying they cannot guarantee it and speed will depend on many factors.
For example, movistar customers can go online and do their own speed test, but if the results come up as less than that offered in the area, it will still be deemed suitable...

I see you are coming out to Spain next week and planning to stay in the Alicante City area.
What I would suggest is bring your laptop with you and (if you can persuade someone to allow you wifi access) test the speeds for yourself.
An internet cafe in the city centre might be the answer, but even better if you could test in the actual area where you are considering renting.


----------



## JacF (Sep 6, 2010)

*8.5 paying for 10.*

Hi
I live near the Marq museum and I'm signed up for 10Mb with Telefonica (Movistar), I've just done a speed test which gave a result of 8.5MB. (9:30pm on a Wednesday). I know you asked about the availability of 20Mb but I can't remember if I was ever offered it. Anyway I thought the stats might be of interest.
Last year I lived in Playa San Juan on a newish build and I payed for 6Mb I think I got 4.3 MB. ONO run fiber optic to many areas now so you should try their address checker too, they say they do guarantee the speed but you can't get the results online, they ring you back. Good luck.


----------

